# Some questions



## Karen G (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm trying to gather information for a relative who is considering a 17,000 point DRI  package on eBay. It says it is for the US collection. Starting bid is just one dollar and there are no bids. 

 Here are some questions for DRI experts:
1.  When you make a reservation is there a transaction fee and/
or a housekeeping fee? 
2. How difficult is it to get reservations at Cedar breaks lodge in Brian Head, Utah?
3.  How difficult is it to get reservations in Hawaii? 

Thanks for any information you can provide. I know nothing about DRI and would like to learn more.


----------



## artringwald (Aug 4, 2015)

Karen G said:


> I'm trying to gather information for a relative who is considering a 17,000 point DRI  package on eBay. It says it is for the US collection. Starting bid is just one dollar and there are no bids.
> 
> Here are some questions for DRI experts:
> 1.  When you make a reservation is there a transaction fee and/
> ...



1. There's no transaction fee, housekeeping fee, or resort fee. There might be some local taxes depending on the state.
2. It looks like there's plenty of availability at Cedar Breaks Lodge Jan-April. When were you planning on going?
3. It's impossible to get into Hawaii with points in the US collection, because the collection doesn't include Hawaii (even though it's in the US). If you have Club membership you can do it, but if you buy resale, the Club membership is not transferable, and to get membership, you usually have to buy more points from DRI at developer prices. 

The points give you convenience and flexibility, but it also means the maintenance fees are about 30% higher than if you bought a deeded week somewhere and joined an exchange company such as RCI or Interval International.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks.  So with this package of 17,000 points would it be limited to just the US collection of resorts? How about Mexico or Europe.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 4, 2015)

*Important To Find Out How Many Points Are Needed For Reservations That You Want.*




Karen G said:


> I'm trying to gather information for a relative who is considering a 17,000 point DRI  package on eBay.


Some dinky points ownerships at a DRI-affiliated timeshare I'm semi-familiar with in Orlando FL were not good for much beyond the underlying deeded week at that resort.  

The resort manager used to say that some of'm, in prime season, amounted to just about enough for an afternoon in the pool. 

I'm sure that's an exaggeration, but you get the idea. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Karen G (Aug 4, 2015)

AwayWeGo said:


> Some dinky points ownerships at a DRI-affiliated timeshare I'm semi-familiar with in Orlando FL were not good for much beyond the underlying deeded week at that resort
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I looked at the point requirements and a week in Brian head Utah was about 6600-9800 depending on unit size and season so 17,000 pts.  would  provide lots of time. The maintenance fee comes out to about $.16 a point.


----------



## artringwald (Aug 4, 2015)

Karen G said:


> I looked at the point requirements and a week in Brian head Utah was about 6600-9800 depending on unit size and season so 17,000 pts.  would  provide lots of time. The maintenance fee comes out to about $.16 a point.



If it's 16 cents a point, and you have enough points to book 2 weeks, that's $1360 per week. That sounds rather high for Cedar Breaks. But as I said, points are very convenient and flexible. If you wait until less than 60 days out, you can book for 50% of the points. From another post, here's a list of the US Collection:

•Cypress Point Resort & Villas, Orlando, FL 
•Daytona Beach Regency, Daytona Beach, FL 
•Mystic Dunes Resort and Golf, FL
•Grand Beach Resort, Orlando, FL 
•Polynesian Isles I & IV, FL
•Desert Paradise Resort, Las Vegas, NV 
•Polo Towers Villas and Suites, Las Vegas, NV 
•Greensprings Vacation Resort, Williamsburg, VA 
•Historic Powhatan Resort, Williamsburg, VA 
•Dunes Village Resort, SC*
•Island Links Resort, Hilton Head, SC 
•London Bridge Resort, Lake Havasu, AZ 
•Ridge on Sedona Golf Resort, Sedona, AZ 
•Sedona Springs Resort, Sedona, AZ 
•Sedona Summit, Sedona, AZ 
•Scottsdale Links Resort, Scottsdale, AZ 
•Scottsdale Villa Mirage, Scottsdale, AZ 
•Villas at Poco Diablo, Sedona, AZ
•Villas of Sedona, Sedona, AZ
•Desert Isle of Palm Springs, CA*
•Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort, Lake Tahoe, CA 
•Marquis Villas, Palm Springs, CA 
•Palm Canyon Resort & Spa, CA*
•Ridge Pointe Tahoe, Lake Tahoe, CA
•Riviera Beach Resort & Spa, CA*
•Riviera Shores Resort, CA*
•Rivera Oaks Resort & Racquet Club, CA*
•San Luis Bay Inn, Avila Beach, CA*
•Tahoe Beach and Ski Club, CA*
•Tahoe Seasons Resort in South Lake, CA*
•Villas de Santa Fe, Santa Fe, NM
•Suites at Fall Creek, Branson, MO 
•Bent Creek Golf Village, Gatlinburg, TN 
•Flamingo Beach Club and Villas, St. Maarten 
•Royal Palm Beach Resort, St. Maarten

You can't book anything outside the collection without membership in the CLUB. From what I've heard, DRI won't let you put your points into the CLUB (which lets you book any DRI resort), unless you buy a minimum of 4000 points at $10K-20K.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks so much for the list of resorts. It is interesting to note that in the eBay ad it shows grand Pacific Palisades in Carlsbad California. But that resort does not appear on the list of US resort shown above.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 4, 2015)

I also don't see Cedar-breaks lodge on the list for the US collection. That resort was The main reason for considering this purchase. Bummer!


----------



## artringwald (Aug 4, 2015)

Karen G said:


> I also don't see Cedar-breaks lodge on the list for the US collection. That resort was The main reason for considering this purchase. Bummer!



The list may not be accurate. I'm a member of the CLUB so when I go to book I can see all of the DRI resorts and can't tell which collection they belong to. I should also mention that availability varies greatly depending on whether the resort is managed by DRI or is just an affiliate. If you book many months in advance, you usually don't have trouble getting into one of their managed resorts. We've had great difficulty getting into affiliated resorts because DRI may not have many units at affiliates. Cedar Breaks Lodge is a DRI managed resort.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks. How would I find out what the current list of US collection is?


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 4, 2015)

*DRI Some Questions*

What I remember from the past with DRI is that if you want to bring resell DRI Points into the Club you have to buy an amount = 1/2 of the resell Points. So if you wanted to bring in 17,000 DRI resell Points into the Club you would have to buy 8,500 Points from DRI. Because of all the Deed Back DRI has accepted it should be possible for a shrewed negotiator to buy Points from DRI for under $3.00 per Point.


----------



## artringwald (Aug 4, 2015)

Karen G said:


> Thanks. How would I find out what the current list of US collection is?



You could start a new thread titled "What is the list of resorts in US collection" and hope someone can give you an accurate answer.


----------



## gjw007 (Aug 4, 2015)

From diamond forum website feb 2015
US Collection - What resorts are in the US Collection?

    Cypress Point Resort & Villas, Orlando, FL
    Daytona Beach Regency, Daytona Beach, FL
    Mystic Dunes Resort and Golf, FL
    Grand Beach Resort, Orlando, FL
    Polynesian Isles I & IV, FL
    Desert Paradise Resort, Las Vegas, NV
    Polo Towers Villas and Suites, Las Vegas, NV
    Greensprings Vacation Resort, Williamsburg, VA
    Historic Powhatan Resort, Williamsburg, VA
    Dunes Village Resort, SC*
    Island Links Resort, Hilton Head, SC
    London Bridge Resort, Lake Havasu, AZ
    Ridge on Sedona Golf Resort, Sedona, AZ
    Sedona Springs Resort, Sedona, AZ
    Sedona Summit, Sedona, AZ
    Scottsdale Links Resort, Scottsdale, AZ
    Scottsdale Villa Mirage, Scottsdale, AZ
    Villas at Poco Diablo, Sedona, AZ
    Villas of Sedona, Sedona, AZ
    Desert Isle of Palm Springs, CA*
    Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort, Lake Tahoe, CA
    Marquis Villas, Palm Springs, CA
    Palm Canyon Resort & Spa, CA*
    Ridge Pointe Tahoe, Lake Tahoe, CA
    Riviera Beach Resort & Spa, CA*
    Riviera Shores Resort, CA*
    Rivera Oaks Resort & Racquet Club, CA*
    San Luis Bay Inn, Avila Beach, CA*
    Tahoe Beach and Ski Club, CA*
    Tahoe Seasons Resort in South Lake, CA*
    Villas de Santa Fe, Santa Fe, NM
    Suites at Fall Creek, Branson, MO
    Bent Creek Golf Village, Gatlinburg, TN
    Flamingo Beach Club and Villas, St. Maarten
    Royal Palm Beach Resort, St. Maarten


----------



## Karen G (Aug 4, 2015)

gjw007 said:


> From diamond forum website feb 2015
> US Collection - What resorts are in the US Collection?


Thanks for the list, Gary.  The one resort that is of most interest is Cedar Breaks Lodge in Brian Head, UT. It isn't listed on the US Collection. Does anyone know what collection it would be included in?


----------



## artringwald (Aug 4, 2015)

Karen G said:


> I also don't see Cedar-breaks lodge on the list for the US collection. That resort was The main reason for considering this purchase. Bummer!



Cedar Breaks was part of Monarch Grand Vacations:

http://www.timesharesanswered.com/images/monarch%20points.png

In 2012, DRI acquired Monarch Grand, and I believe made a separate DRI Collection, even though the MGV owners could keep their original points and booking arrangements.

http://www.prweb.com/releases/2012/5/prweb9535722.htm

If you want to buy points to use at Cedar Breaks, you probably have to buy DRI points in the MGV collection, or buy MGV points. I don't know if the offer still stands, but here's an owner that was trying to give away MGV points:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=224185&highlight=Monarch+Grand


----------



## gjw007 (Aug 4, 2015)

Art

You beat me to it, the best i came up with is that it is part of the monarch collection


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 5, 2015)

One good thing about the Monarch Grand collection, from what I have gathered is it is one of the only collections (possibly the only collection) that allows resale owners to become a member of II and exchange outside of the collection.  According to what I have read, resale DRI points owners in general (US and Hawaii collections) have no access to an external exchange company and if they can't use their points for a resort in their collection they are out of luck.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 5, 2015)

artringwald said:


> Cedar Breaks was part of Monarch Grand Vacations:


Thanks so much for that info. I sent an email to the person who
was giving away his membership. Hope I hear back from him.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 5, 2015)

artringwald said:


> If you have Club membership you can do it, but if you buy resale, the Club membership is not transferable, and to get membership, you usually have to buy more points from DRI at developer prices.



The seller is telling me that Club membership transfers to the new owner. I spoke with a DRI salesman at Cedar Breaks Lodge and he told me the same thing. I called DRI here in Las Vegas and spoke with a customer service agent who told me the same thing--that a new buyer of resale points would have access to all the resorts in The Club. However, when I asked the salesman and the agent over the phone if they would put that in writing for me both declined.

I've submitted my question about membership in THE CLUB on a form on the DRI website and got the reply that a representative would be contacting me soon. Haven't heard back yet, but curious to see what they say in an email, which would be written form if I printed it out I suppose.

Has anyone actually experienced buying resale DRI points and getting access to all resorts in The Club? Has anyone purchased resale points and then been restricted to using only the resorts in the collection which you purchased?


----------



## artringwald (Aug 5, 2015)

Here's the latest membership guide:

https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/Global-Membership-Guide_0.pdf

In section 17.1 it says:






DRI has never been very good at providing accurate information over the phone. I've often be transferred several times, sometimes back to the original department. Their online forum is a much better place to ask questions.


----------



## artringwald (Aug 5, 2015)

Karen G said:


> The seller is telling me that Club membership transfers to the new owner. I spoke with a DRI salesman at Cedar Breaks Lodge and he told me the same thing. I called DRI here in Las Vegas and spoke with a customer service agent who told me the same thing--that a new buyer of resale points would have access to all the resorts in The Club. However, when I asked the salesman and the agent over the phone if they would put that in writing for me both declined.
> 
> I've submitted my question about membership in THE CLUB on a form on the DRI website and got the reply that a representative would be contacting me soon. Haven't heard back yet, but curious to see what they say in an email, which would be written form if I printed it out I suppose.
> 
> Has anyone actually experienced buying resale DRI points and getting access to all resorts in The Club? Has anyone purchased resale points and then been restricted to using only the resorts in the collection which you purchased?



Here's a better answer from a moderator on the DRI forum. The question was "what are dirty points".



> “Dirty Points” are points which you have not purchased directly from a Diamond resorts representative. These are points which you have either bought from a member or through a third party resale agency.
> You can clean any “Dirty Points” by purchasing Diamond points and as part of the sale stipulating that this is to clean the previous purchase you made via an alternative route.
> The below is one of our FAQ’s from our website, which explains this
> 
> ...


----------



## Karen G (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks for that clarification.


----------



## johnrsrq (Aug 9, 2015)

Karen G said:


> The seller is telling me that Club membership transfers to the new owner. I spoke with a DRI salesman at Cedar Breaks Lodge and he told me the same thing. I called DRI here in Las Vegas and spoke with a customer service agent who told me the same thing--that a new buyer of resale points would have access to all the resorts in The Club. However, when I asked the salesman and the agent over the phone if they would put that in writing for me both declined.
> 
> I've submitted my question about membership in THE CLUB on a form on the DRI website and got the reply that a representative would be contacting me soon. Haven't heard back yet, but curious to see what they say in an email, which would be written form if I printed it out I suppose.
> 
> Has anyone actually experienced buying resale DRI points and getting access to all resorts in The Club? Has anyone purchased resale points and then been restricted to using only the resorts in the collection which you purchased?



I have purchased to 2 lots of DRI US collection points (totally 17k points) for $1 and some free points for the first year. I use them wisely. I have not as of yet bought any additional DRI developer points to match these resale points and bring them into my CLUB account.  Maybe I could get them down when the and if the economy tanks .The listed resorts of the US collection given by gjw007 on 8-4-15 are correct and note the asterick on some of those resorts. The asterick denotes that they are affiliated yet usable for US collection members including resale and including 13 month advance reservation. I think the costs and revenues of those resorts are seperate and distinct from the US collection's budgeting process. The $0.16 is accurate for the 2015 US collection points only. Legacy owners, original deeded TS in the collection might for example, pay .1209 in aggregate (10 cents on my original units of 3 bedroom).  I have had no problem advance booking hawaii within the Club account. Please realize the resale units are only in the specific collection. However, some affiliates do show up whether in astericks and can be booked in resale accounts. Additionally, looking at your specific location of UTAH, Cedar Break Lodge and Spa, Brian Head ~ I did a search request using my resale account, called a regional account by DRI online, and indeed it does show the resort as bookable in the US collection. Therefore, I guess that will be part of a future asterick on the US collection availability. That is, next year, it should be on a new list with others like MGV's -my guess.

on a lighter note, when I found this forum, last year, I learned a bunch and chose the avatar of the cat in the tub washing itself of the dirty points.  It became obsessive but helpful. 
 pm me if you have any private questions.


----------



## friedshrimp (Dec 8, 2015)

Karen G said:


> Thanks for the list, Gary.  The one resort that is of most interest is Cedar Breaks Lodge in Brian Head, UT. It isn't listed on the US Collection. Does anyone know what collection it would be included in?



Just as an FYI, not all resorts are in a Collection and some resorts that are in a Collection are not DRI-managed (such as the London Bridge Resort).


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 8, 2015)

Karen G said:


> Thanks for that clarification.



Have you heard from DRI, Customer Service in Las Vegas on your question?


----------

